# Difference in road bikes for beginner



## markmax (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello there. Wondered if anyone could give me some advice. Totally new to road biking with ambitions to start off with getting fit and then to do competitive racing on a small scale to see how I go. What is putting me off is uncomfortable racing bikes! I'm 38 years of age, 5'5", small frame, 29" inside leg. I have done some research and the sport race bikes are supposed to be more comfortable but at a cost to speed. Given what I want the bike for and as I can't afford to keep upgrading, would this type of bike be good enough for racing? 

I was also looking at the Trek 1.2 WSD and the Giant Avail 3. Does anyone have any opinions on these bikes? Do they come under the Sport section? 

Might be asking some real stupid questions here but before I go ahead and part with my money, would really appreciate some advice.

Thanks very much


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

First off, when you say "uncomfortable," what do you mean? I have a nice carbon bike that's made for racing, and (other than my butt getting a little sore on the reeeeeally long rides) it's incredibly comfortable. It has to be, considering the number of hours I have to ride it in order to be ready to race! What makes it comfortable is a few things:

- It's the right size for me: the length of it puts my torso at a comfortable angle that is both aerodynamic and balances my weight between my butt and my hands. 
-It's been professionally fit to me: I paid some $ to have someone take an hour or so to help me get the seat position and the height/reach of the handlebars and shifters in just the right place. A bike can be the right size for you and have the right saddle, but if you don't have these things positioned right, it can be very, very uncomfortable. 
-It's got the "right" saddle for me: saddles are as personal of a choice as significant others- what one person is in love with may make you want to scream, so keep that in mind and keep trying them out until you find one that you don't notice when you ride. 

These are a few of the most important things to consider when trying out a bike. Don't limit yourself to WSD bikes, because not all women fit the WSD "mold" (shorter arms/torso and longer legs). However, you may find them to be a godsend. You don't know until you try them out. 
The best thing you can do is visit some bike shops in your area and try as many bikes as possible. Try some out of your price range. Don't be afraid/intimidated to try something labeled as a "racing" bike because, chances are, if it's the right size for you, it will be comfortable with a proper fitting. Don't be afraid to ask a lot of questions, because that will help you learn and help the people at the shop match you up with the right ride.


----------



## chipseal (Apr 30, 2009)

andrea. thanks for directing me to your post! this was what i've understood in terms of bike fit - demo (all kinds not just wsd), relative position between handlebar, stem, and seat level and tilt and then saddle fit. thanks for mapping it all out!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

What Andrea said is right. I'm 5'4" and ride a men's 49cm frame (Look). You are at a height where there are still many options available to you. 

FWIW I've ridden the new Trek Madones and they are very good bikes. The Orbeas are good as well as the Specialized bikes. 

You can get a high performance bike and leave the fork steerer tube long enough to have your bars up a bit higher. As you get used to riding you can gradually lower the bars to a more aero position.


----------



## chipseal (Apr 30, 2009)

il sogno. thanks! the options are great and also make it that much more important to get on the bike. i've drooled over madones, s works, and the diva. so, it will come down getting on them all again and seeing which size and fit works! i guess that's the one thing this forum can't do for me! ;D thanks again!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

chipseal said:


> il sogno. thanks! the options are great and also make it that much more important to get on the bike. i've drooled over madones, s works, and the diva. so, it will come down getting on them all again and seeing which size and fit works! i guess that's the one thing this forum can't do for me! ;D thanks again!


If I had a vote, I would vote for the Diva. Just sayin'... :thumbsup:


----------

